
Ask HN: What Are Some Companies That Foster Employee Happiness and Wellbeing? - mgmeyers
After recently leaving a toxic work environment and reading the news about experiments in 4 day work weeks and 6 hour work days, I got to wondering how many companies out there actively foster a culture of employee happiness and wellbeing. I&#x27;m less interested in ping-pong and free lunches, and more interested in things like:<p><pre><code>  - Shorter work days &#x2F; weeks
  - Encouraged PTO
  - Concern for work &#x2F; life balance
  - Openness to alternative working arrangements
  - Mindfulness of personality traits such as introversion &#x2F; extroversion
  - Health &#x2F; wellness and personal &#x2F; professional development stipends
</code></pre>
I&#x27;m not necessarily looking for companies that tick all of these boxes, but instead looking to survey the landscape.<p>Also, what qualities are important to all of you in terms of being happy and healthy in your jobs?
======
KerryJones
I just started working for Patreon so it might be a bit early but I _love_ the
culture, and it has many of those traits. I have also studied building
cultures for my own previous startups before and they do a lot right.

\- Encouraged PTO (they suggest one week a quarter) \- A lot of quiet /
introversion rooms as well as space to be chatty \- Full normal health
benefits AND mental health benefits (emotional counseling) \- Mental health
days are totally accepted \- People WFH as they need (though encouraged to be
in the office) \- A large personal development stipend ($3K/yr)

\----------------

They also provide a lot of other aspects that I think play into the culture,
but really it's the people that make it for me. Everyone really cares about
the mission.

~~~
mgmeyers
That does sound pretty great. After your studies in culture building, what
sort of things do you look for in a company?

